# Dynamic Excel Chart in Powerpoint



## wildcloud (Jul 19, 2009)

I have a dynamic chart in Excel. The chart is control by the value in one cell, say A1.

I can insert the chart into a Powerpoint file. How can I insert a scrollbar in Powerpoint which is linked to the cell "A1" in Excel file? So I can dynamically change the chart in the presentation?

Thanks.


----------

